# name chame



## aghaby (Dec 18, 2016)

I am British Egyptian , I changed my name in the UK , I wanted to travel to Egypt .
I don't have any Egyptian id with my new name , do I need visa to travel to Egypt , I am not sure if it can cause me problem in there .
any advice ?


----------



## omar92 (Oct 8, 2013)

Just bring UK passport with new name+Egyptian ID+deed poll or marriage certificate or however you changed your name+UK passport with your former name as backup. 
Dual nationals don't always have matching names on their Egyptian/other nationality documents, so I don't expect it to be a major problem.


----------

